# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  5G

## kleima

Βρηκα,αυτο το αθρο,το οποιο το βαζω.
Αποσα γραφτηκαν,αυτο που δεν καταλαβα,ειναι αν οι αντενες,η,το wifi προκαλουν καρκινο.
Διαβαστε το αθρο και πεστε μου και εμενα 
https://city.sigmalive.com/article/2...g-kai-to-wifi/

----------


## kioan



----------


## Gaou

καλά οτι οι κύπριοι εχουν χάσει την μπάλα εδώ και καιρό το ήξερα . οτι κυκλοφορούν τετοιοι καραγκιόζηδες με ξεπερνούσε.

----------


## nick1974

> Βρηκα,αυτο το αθρο,το οποιο το βαζω.
> Αποσα γραφτηκαν,αυτο που δεν καταλαβα,ειναι αν οι αντενες,η,το wifi προκαλουν καρκινο.
> Διαβαστε το αθρο και πεστε μου και εμενα 
> https://city.sigmalive.com/article/2...g-kai-to-wifi/



Κοιτα, ειναι η ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ που μας κανει να αντιδραμε με σκεπτικισμο σε καθε τι νεο και "αγνωστο" (και οχι μονο η δικη μας αλλα ολων των εφυιων ειδων και ισως και πολυ περισσοτερων). 
Αυτο που σε μας μπορει να φαινεται σημερα μια απιστευτα ενοχλητικη μλκια ειναι ενα πολυ σημαντικο χαρακτηρηστικο που χαρη σε αυτο διαιωνιστηκαν τα περισσοτερα απο τα ειδη που βλεπεις γυρω σου, τουλαχιστο οσα εχουν αντιμετωπισει φυσικους εχθρους στην ιστορια της υπαρξης τους.
Το πουλι Αλμπατρος εξαφανιστηκε ακριβως επειδη δεν ειχε αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο και εμπιστευοταν οτιδηποτε το νεο, ετσι βλεποντας για πρωτη φορα εναν ανθρωπο με μια καραμπινα αντι να μπει σε κατασταση fight or fly καθοταν και τον παρατηρουσε με περιεργεια !
Ασχετα ομως με ενα αποτυχημενο εξελικτικα ειδος πτηνου ιδιο εχει υπωθει για το συγγενικο μας ειδος τον ανθρωπο του Νεατερνταλ (οχι δεν ηταν εντελως ηλιθιος που να εμπιστευεται οτι υπαρχει γυρω του, και ηξερε απο κυνηγι αλλα εδειξε πολυ μεγαλη εμπιστοσυνη και ειρηνικοτητα απεναντι στα συγκενικα του ειδη ετσι οπως ηταν φυσικο ο τερμα φιλοπολεμος homo sappiens το εκμεταλευτηκε και τον εξολοθρευσε για να παρει τις περιοχες που ηταν πιο ευφορες και ειχαν περισσοτερο κυνηγι)  
Το προβλημα με την εξελιξη ειναι πως δεν ακολουθει την πολιτισμικη μας εξελιξη, ετσι σε διαφορες φασεις της ζωης μας το αρχεγονο πιθικακι που εχουμε μεσα μας υπερνικαει τη λογικη μας (βασικα αν καταφερνεις να κρατας ισορροπιες αυτο συμφερει αλλιως δε θα εννοιωθες αδρεναλινη οταν κανεις bungee jumping) αλλα σε ΚΑΘΕ τεχνολογικη εξελιξη στους ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν σχεση με το αντικειμενο ενεργοποιειται αυτος ο μηχανισμος και εχει ως συνηθως τραγελαφικα αποτελεσματα, και δε μιλαω για ηλιθιους οπως αυτοι με το 5G του σατανα, αλλα και πολυ εφυεις ανθρωποι οπως ο Ford! (ειχε πει για τη μηχανη του οτι αν ποιασει τα ....δε θυμαμαι... 70 χιλιομετρα νομιζω? οτι ακομα και η συγκρουση με μια πεταλουδα μπορει να σκοτωσει εναν ανθρωπο) 

Το πραγματικο προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι ο κοσμος φοβαται το νεο, αλλα το οτι για ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ, ΜΑ ΠΑΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ, και δε μιλαμε για την Ουγκαντα αλλα για το Δυτικο κοσμο,  υπαρχει παντελη αγνοια ακομα και βασικων θεματων Φυσικης με αποτελεσμα να μη μπορουν να εκτιμησουν τιποτα απολυτως οσον αφορα τις τεχνολογικες εξελιξεις που βλεπουν γυρω τους, με αποτελεσμα να ενεργοποιουνται αυτοι οι αρχεγονοι μηχανισμοι! (βλεπε πιστη σε πατατες ζωγραφου, βιντεακια αεικινητων στο YT, βιντεακια που δειχνουν βρασιμο αυγου με κινητο κι ενα σωρω μλκιες), κι ετσι επιβιωνουν κατι κουτοπονηροι τσαρλατανοι (οπως ο ΠΖ η ο Κυπριος που πουλαει χαιμαλια που προστατευουν απ τη ....ραδιοενεργεια των κινητων στο βιντεακι του Σταμου, και ολοι αυτοι που εχουν στησει εταιριες παραγωγης ηλιθιοτητων)

Γενικα παντως σημερα ολα αυτα ενεργοποιουνται απο ανθρωπους που θελουν να κερδισουν, οι οποιοι εκμεταλευονται την ανθρωπινη αγνοια και σπερνουν μεσα απο διαφορα καναλια τρομο και πανικο, ειτε για να πουλησουν βιβλια, ειτε για να πουλησουν θαυματουργα αντικειμενα, ειτε απλα για να παρουν views





> καλά οτι οι κύπριοι εχουν χάσει την μπάλα εδώ και καιρό το ήξερα . οτι κυκλοφορούν τετοιοι καραγκιόζηδες με ξεπερνούσε.



Ο συγκεκριμενος τηλεπλασιε ειναι. Εσυ μπορει να τον βλεπεις ως καραγκιοζη αλλα αυτος βγαζει μεροκαματο απ τα χαιμαλια κατα της ραδιοενεργειας που πουλαει, και παιρνει και χορηγιες απ την εταιρια που βγαζει τα συμπληρωματα

----------


## Panoss

Ωραία, και τώρα kleima πες μας τι κατάλαβες. :Lol:

----------


## kleima

Πονταρουν στην αγνοια,για να οικονομησουν χρηματα,να στρεψουν την  κοινη γνωμη εναντιων καποιων( εταιριων,προσωπων).
Πολυ καλο το βιντεο και οσα εγραψε ο nick1974.

----------


## nick1974

διαβασα το αρθρο που τελικα κανε απομυθοποιηση των ηλιθιοτητων που ακουγονται.
Το βρισκω πολυ καλα τεκμηριωμενο, αλλα μια κοινωνια που η παιδεια διδασκει πραγματικα εστω καποιες βασικες γνωσεις και δε δινει απλα κολοχαρτα / εξιτηρια για να βρει ο αλλος μια δουλεια δε θα χρειαζοντουσαν ουτε τετοια αρθρα ουτε βιντεακια σα του Σταμου ουτε τοσες υπεραναλυσεις για πραγματα τα οποια ειναι αυτονοητα.

Σε γενικες γραμμες οσον αφορα τους ανθρωπους που στρεφονται απο την αγνοια τους κατα του 5G και αγοραζουν μπιχλιμπιδια απο τσαρλατανους "για να προστατευτουν" σα μεμονωμενο γεγονος οσο αστειο κι αν ειναι δεν απτελει απο μονο του προβλημα, αλλα το πραγματικο προβλημα ειναι πως ΟΛΟΙ (σχεδον) οσοι ειναι θυματα μιας τετοιας παραπληροφορησης ειναι ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ που γιναν θυματα του σωρρα, του πζ, που πιστευουν σε ψεκασμους, οτι η προσεληνωση ηταν απατη, οτι η Γη ειναι επιπεδη κτλ κτλ κτλ και ασπαζονται φανατικα οτι "εναλλακτικη" αντιεπιστημονικη μπουρδα τους πασαρουν, οι οποιες μεχρι εδω ειναι ακινδυνες, αλλα εκτος απ αυτα μετα περνανε και σε πολυ επικινδυνες φασεις οπως οι αντιεμβολιασμοι, οι θεραπειες του καρκινου με λεμονια και ματζουνια και η αποχη απο χημειοθεραπεια κτλ κτλ κτλ, πραγματα δηλαδη που θετουν σε κινδυνο τη δημοσια υγεια και που στοιχιζουν ζωες!
Με λιγα λογια το προβλημα δεν ειναι η φυσικη κατασταση fight or fly που βρισκεται καποιος οταν βρεθει μπροστα σε κατι που δε γνωριζει, αλλα ο αντιεπιστημονικος τροπος σκεψης που καλλιεργειται μεσα απο τετοια καναλια

----------

billys7 (04-12-19)

----------


## kleima

Η δικη σας αποψη,ποια ειναι;
Και κατι ακομα.
Οι κεραιες η,το wife προκαλουν τον καρκινο;
Ακτινοβολια και ραδιενεργεια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα;

----------


## Dragonborn

> Οι κεραιες η,το wife προκαλουν τον καρκινο;



Εννοείται. Αποδεικνύεται μέσα από δεκάδες επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις και επιδημιολογικές μελέτες. Κοντά στις κεραίες η μέση ηλικία εμφάνισης καρκίνου μειώνεται από τα 72 στα 64 χρόνια. Μάλιστα έχει αποδειχθεί ότι κεραίες των ιδιωτικών εταιρειών 4G, και ιδίως της Vodafone,  είναι πολύ πιο καρκινογόνες από τις κεραιες της ραδιοφωνίας και των κρατικών υπηρεσιών. 





> Ακτινοβολια και ραδιενεργεια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα;



Φυσικά. radius (λατινικά) = ακτίνα, άρα μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## kleima

Aλλο ενα αθροhttp://www.philenews.com/koinonia/ei...ki-alitheia142

----------


## leosedf

> Εννοείται. Αποδεικνύεται μέσα από δεκάδες επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις και επιδημιολογικές μελέτες. Κοντά στις κεραίες η μέση ηλικία εμφάνισης καρκίνου μειώνεται από τα 72 στα 64 χρόνια. Μάλιστα έχει αποδειχθεί ότι κεραίες των ιδιωτικών εταιρειών 4G, και ιδίως της Vodafone,  είναι πολύ πιο καρκινογόνες από τις κεραιες της ραδιοφωνίας και των κρατικών υπηρεσιών. 
> 
> 
> Φυσικά. radius (λατινικά) = ακτίνα, άρα μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.



Για δώσε αυτές τις δεκάδες επιστημονικές μελέτες.

----------


## matthew

> Ακτινοβολια και ραδιενεργεια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα;



Η ραδιενέργεια είναι ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία, ενώ τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα είναι μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα και τα έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ μέσα.
Γενικά για τους ζώντες οργανισμούς είναι επιβλαβής οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες στα φάσματα των εξαιρετικά χαμηλών και εξαιρετικά υψηλών συχνοτήτων.
Τώρα για την τεχνολογία 5G, αν τα δίκτυα αυτά όπως λένε εκπέμπουν στην μπάντα των mm, όπως λέγονται οι EHF (30-300 GHz), σαφώς και ενέχουν κινδύνους για τους ζώντες οργανισμούς.

----------


## leosedf

> Η ραδιενέργεια είναι ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία, ενώ τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα είναι μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα και τα έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ μέσα.
> Γενικά για τους ζώντες οργανισμούς είναι επιβλαβής οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες στα φάσματα των εξαιρετικά χαμηλών και εξαιρετικά υψηλών συχνοτήτων.
> Τώρα για την τεχνολογία 5G, αν τα δίκτυα αυτά όπως λένε εκπέμπουν στην μπάντα των mm, όπως λέγονται οι EHF (30-300 GHz), σαφώς και ενέχουν κινδύνους για τους ζώντες οργανισμούς.



Ναι ε??





Για πες μας τι βλέπουμε εδώ μάστορα γιατί κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## matthew

> Ναι ε??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για πες μας τι βλέπουμε εδώ μάστορα γιατί κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω.



Ναι. Η εικόνα αυτή αναλύει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω. Απλά δεν το διατύπωσα κανονικά. Η ραδιενέργεια είναι ιονίζουσα ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία, αλλά και όχι μόνο, καθώς εκτός από ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα πολύ υψηλών ενεργειών, εκπέμπονται και άλλα σωματίδια μέχρι και κομμάτια ατομικών πυρήνων κατά τις διασπάσεις τους.

----------


## nick1974

> Η εικόνα αυτή αναλύει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω. Απλά δεν το διατύπωσα κανονικά. Η ραδιενέργεια είναι ιονίζουσα ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία, *αλλά και όχι μόνο*, καθώς εκτός από ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα πολύ υψηλών ενεργειών, εκπέμπονται και άλλα σωματίδια μέχρι και *κομμάτια ατομικών πυρήνων κατά τις διασπάσεις τους*.



εεε.. τι εννωεις? Οτι γινεται πυρηνικη διασπαση??????  :Huh: 
Σοβαρα τωρα, αυτο? Και δε τα γνωριζαν αυτα αυτοι στο cern αντι να ανοιγουν συραγγες χιλιομετρων και να στηνουν εγκαταστασεις δισεκατομμυριων να βαζαν δυο διπολα στον Υμητο  :Tongue2: 

basicaly αυτος που τα διαδιδει αυτα ειναι πρωην ποδοσφαιριστης! (και νυν συνομωσιολογος... παιζει να βγαζει πιο πολλα λεφτα τωρα αφου το 74 που παρατησε τη μπαλλα εβγαζε λεει 33 λιρες τη βδομαδα... βεβαια δε ξερω σε τι αντιστοιχει σε σημερινα λεφτα, αλλα οπως και να χει τα βγαζει πιο ξεκουραστα απλα κοροιδευοντας τα κοροιδα που του τα σκανε για βιβλια και dvd) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Icke
Παντως εχει πει πως οταν ηταν μικρος ηθελε να γινει γιατρος   :hahahha: 
Για οποιον δεν εχει ασχοληθει με την παρτυ του ειναι αυτος που εγραψε το the secret  :Lol:  (το οποιο πλακα πλακα αν ειχε γραφτει σα λογοτεχνικο διηγημα κι οχι σαν "πραγματικοτητα που μας την κρυβουν" δεν ειναι ασχημο σαν ιδεα)

τεσπα δε ξερω πως γινεται και μεσα σε δυο μερες ειναι η τριτη φορα που ακουω τις "θεωριες" του εν λογο τυπου (νταξει εβγαλε τα βιβλια για το κακο 5G αλλα ΤΟΟΟΟΟΣΗ πια επιτυχια ειχαν? ) ...ενας πιτσιρικας χθες μου τον αποκαλεσε επιστημονα! 

καμια σοβαρη πηγουλα? (λεω τωρα)
Η μη ιονιζουσα ακτινοβολια δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως πραγματικη εγγυρη ερευνα που να αποδεικνυει οτι εχει σχεση με οτιδηποτε, κι αυτο για τις μειωσεις απ τα 75 στα 65 χρονια ηταν μια ερευνα με 8 ΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ που τελικα αφου δεν επαληθευτηκε πηγε στα σκουπιδια







> Οι κεραιες η,το wife προκαλουν τον καρκινο;



ετσι οπως το θετεις, το wife (κι οχι το wifi) οκ... δε προκαλει καρκινο, αλλα ενα πρηξιμο 5 μερες το μηνα το προκαλει (μαλλον 6 γιατι καμια φορα ξεκιναει κι απ την προηγουμενη)  :hahahha: 






> Ακτινοβολια και ραδιενεργεια ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα;



ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!
ραδιενεργεια ειναι η ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΑ ακτινοβολια που ειναι σε ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ υψηλο φασμα (δες εικονα πιο πανω)
ακτινοβολια ειναι κατι πολυ γενικοτερο που περιλαμβανει ολο το φασμα και εχουν ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ακομα και το ανθρωπινο σωμα
Γενικα απο υπεριωδη ακτινοβολια και πανω θελει προσοχη το ποσοστο εκθεσης ενω απο κει και κατω δεν εχει εξακριβωθει κανενας κινδυνος.







> Για δώσε αυτές τις δεκάδες επιστημονικές μελέτες.



υπηρξε οντως μια μελλετη νομιζω στην Αγγλια με 8 δειγματα!!! Φυσικα δεν υπηρξε επαναληψιμοτητα του φαινομενου και η μελλετη βρισκεται εδω και καμια δεκαετια (ισως παραπανω, αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν την εποχη της ολυμπιαδας) στα σκουπιδια αλλα διαφοροι ακομα φτιαχνουν ιστοριες και μυθους γυρω απ αυτη, κι απ οτι βλεπω την εμπλουτιζουν (μαθαμε και οτι οι κεραιες της vodafone κανουν μεγαλυτερη ζημια  :Lol:  ...σε αλλα μερη του κοσμου θα λενε για καποιο δικο τους παροχο κοκ σα την ιστορια με την Ελληνικη γλωσσα και τη μια ψηφο  )

----------


## matthew

> εεε.. τι εννωεις? Οτι γινεται πυρηνικη διασπαση?????? 
> Σοβαρα τωρα, αυτο? Και δε τα γνωριζαν αυτα αυτοι στο cern αντι να ανοιγουν συραγγες χιλιομετρων και να στηνουν εγκαταστασεις δισεκατομμυριων να βαζαν δυο διπολα στον Υμητο 
> καμια σοβαρη πηγουλα? (λεω τωρα)



Μα η ραδιενέργεια αυτό είναι. Η εκπομπή σωματιδίων α, β και ακτινοβολίας γ (φωτόνια υπερυψηλών ενεργειών) κατά τη διάρκεια πυρηνικών διασπάσεων, όπου εκσφενδονίζονται τεμάχια των αρχικών πυρήνων με μεγάλη ταχύτητα μεταστοιχειούμενα σε άλλα άτομα.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A1...B5%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## nick1974

> Μα η ραδιενέργεια αυτό είναι. Η εκπομπή σωματιδίων α, β και ακτινοβολίας γ (φωτόνια υπερυψηλών ενεργειών) κατά τη διάρκεια πυρηνικών διασπάσεων, όπου εκσφενδονίζονται τεμάχια των αρχικών πυρήνων με μεγάλη ταχύτητα μεταστοιχειούμενα σε άλλα άτομα.
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A1...B5%CE%B9%CE%B1




ναι, σε συχνοτητες 5 ·10 19Hz - 3· 10 22Hz   !!!!    https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ηλεκτρομαγνητικό_φάσμα


Τι σχεση εχει το ραδιοφασμα με αυτο το πραμα που μονο για να σκεφτεις τι νουμερο ειναι σου στραμπουλιζει τον εγκεφαλο? (και βασικα τι σχεση εχουν τα ΦΩΤΟΝΙΑ ΥΨΗΛΩΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΩΝ με απλη εκπομπη απλων μικροκυμματων????  )
Καταλαβαινεις πως το 5G ειναι στα ΓΙΓΑΧΕΡΤΖ, οχι σε τιποτα... απιθανικομμυρια*... δε ξερω πως λεγονται αυτα με τα 22 μηδενικα  :Tongue2:  (μονο που σκεφτηκα το νουμερο στραμπουληξα τον εγκεφαλο μου)

αν ηταν να σπαμε πυρηνες με ...ηχητικες συχνοτητες θα τους σπαγαμε και με το γουδι :Lol:  ετσι κανενα τζατζικι δε θα μπορουσε να γινει γιατι οποιος το τολμουσε θα ειχαμε εκρηξεις  :hahahha: 

Απ τα ραδιοκυμματα και τα Μικροκυμματα μεχρι την ακτινοβολια Γ υπαρχουν ενδιαμεσα το υπερυθρο, το ορατο φως, η υπεριωδης και η Χ, οποτε το να πηδας 4 ΦΑΣΜΑΤΑ σα να μην υπαρχουν δεν ειναι οχι απλα  σα να λες "καλο χειμωνα" τον Αυγουστο αλλα το Μαρτη! :Tongue2: 


*fan fact: σε απιθανικομυρια μετραει ο Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ τα λεφτα του και εχει 33

----------


## matthew

Απλά διευκρίνισα στην ερώτηση του @kleima σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία και τη ραδιενέργεια.
Ίσως υπάρχει ακόμη κόσμος που θεωρεί ότι οι κεραίες εκπέμπουν ραδιενέργεια.  :Unsure:

----------

nick1974 (12-11-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Απλά διευκρίνισα στην ερώτηση του @kleima σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία και τη ραδιενέργεια.
> Ίσως υπάρχει ακόμη κόσμος που θεωρεί ότι οι κεραίες εκπέμπουν ραδιενέργεια.



Ισως ηταν διατυπωμενα λαθος γιατι αν ξαναδιαβασεις τον τροπο που το γραψες ειναι σα να το υποστηριζεις 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

*Διακοπή του 5G στην Καλαμάτα αποφάσισε το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο
*
Προς συζήτηση ήρθε το βράδυ της Δευτέρας το θέμα της λειτουργίας της πιλοτικής λειτουργίας του 5G στην Καλαμάτα.
Απόψε, έπειτα από αίτημα των παρατάξεων της μειοψηφίας του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Καλαμάτας, το θέμα- που μάλιστα είχε οριστεί ως έκτο στη σειρά -συζητήθηκε πρώτο, αφού στην αίθουσα βρίσκονταν δημότες που ήθελαν να ενημερωθούν, αλλά και να εκφέρουν τη γνώμη τους.
Η συζήτηση του θέματος, τελικά, κράτησε πάνω από τρεις ώρες, με το δήμαρχο Καλαμάτας σε ρόλο πυροσβέστη να προσπαθεί να ηρεμήσει το κλίμα,  κάνοντας μάλιστα πρόταση να πραγματοποιηθεί στην Καλαμάτα μια ημερίδα- εκδήλωση στις αρχές Ιανουαρίου,  και αν έβγαιναν συμπεράσματα ότι δεν είναι επιβλαβές για τον κόσμο να δινόταν παράταση της πιλοτικής λειτουργίας, αν αυτή ζητούνταν από τη Wind.
Τελικά, προς ψήφιση έφτασαν δύο προτάσεις,  η πρώτη από την πλευρά της Δημοτικής Αρχής, που αναφερόταν σε μη ανανέωση της σύμβασης στις 31/12 και η δεύτερη που ζητούσε τη διακοπή της σύμβασης στο τέλος του χρόνου.
Έπειτα από μια ψηφοφορία, που κράτησε ώρα με εντάσεις, υπερψηφίστηκε η πρόταση της διακοπής με 16 ψήφους, ενώ 13 ψήφους έλαβε η μη ανανέωση.
Μετά την ανακοίνωση του αποτελέσματος οι παρευρισκόμενοι δημότες πανηγύρισαν και χαρακτήρισαν την απόφαση μια πρώτη νίκη.

Πηγή: tharrosnews.gr



Μια πρώτη νίκη το χαρακτήρισαν οι συγκεντρωμένοι δημότες! Πάρτε τσουγκράνες και δάδες, βγείτε στους δρόμους και πανηγυρίστε χορεύοντας γύρω από κανένα φλεγόμενο base station πετώντας του iPhone.

----------


## nick1974

> Μια πρώτη νίκη το χαρακτήρισαν οι συγκεντρωμένοι δημότες!




και μετα χορεψαν στο ρυθμο των τυμπανων γυρω απ τη φωτια που ψηνοταν κατι ιεραποστολοι

----------


## picdev

τελικα σε τι συχνότητα θα ειναι το 5g στην ελλάδα? γιατί υπάρχει στο πρότυπο και πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα , νομιζω 30ghz

----------


## nestoras

Κανενα αναπτυξιακο 5G δοκίμασε κανεις?

----------


## nick1974

εγω απ ολη τη φαση ενα πραγμα δεν καταλαβα: ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ η καθε "κυρακατινα η κομωτρια" αποφασιζει για τεχνολογικα θεματα με "δημοκρατικη ψηφο"?
Απο που κι ως που δηλαδη?
Εδω δε μιλαμε για πυρηνικα που ειναι ευαισθητο θεμα (κακως αλλα τεσπα) αλλα για συμβατικες τεχνολογιες... Ως τι ακριβως το 5G θεωρηθηκε αντικειμενο που πρεπει να "αποφασισει" το κοινο με τις τσουγκρανες?  επειδη ενας μαλακας πρωην ποδοσφαιριστης εκανε μια "ερευνα"?
Τοτε να αποφασισουν "δημοκρατικα" και για το αν θα πετανε αεροπλανα, αφου ο ιδιος παπαρας υποστηριζει οτι μας ψεκαζουνε, ας αποφασισουν δημοκρατικα και για τα εμβολια γιατι καποιοι αλλοι παπαρες λενε οτι κανουν κακο, ας ψηφισουν για τα παντα....

----------


## matthew

https://www.in.gr/2019/12/05/apopsi/...niki-lovotomi/

----------

kioan (05-12-19)

----------


## SV1EDG

Οι ερώτησεις είναι από μόνες τους αξιόλογες...

http://www.philenews.com/koinonia/ei...yMozE.facebook

----------


## nikki

ε καλα, το 5g θα μας φαει δηλαδη? ολα αυτα τα χημικα στον αερα και μεσα στα φαγητα που εχουν αμεση δραση τι ειναι δηλαδη? γιατι δεν μιλα κανεις για αυτα και ολοι τα βαλανε με το 5g

----------


## nick1974

> ε καλα, το 5g θα μας φαει δηλαδη?



συμφωνα με τους συνομωσιολογους και τους Καλαματιανους ΝΑΙ  :Tongue2: 





> ολα αυτα τα χημικα στον αερα και μεσα στα φαγητα που εχουν αμεση δραση τι ειναι δηλαδη? γιατι δεν μιλα κανεις για αυτα και ολοι τα βαλανε με το 5g



Ναι δωστους ιδεες να ζητησουν να απαγορευτουν και τα τροφιμα και να τρωμε ολοι αγνο βιολογικο σανο χωρις χημικα  :hahahha: 
Αν καταργησουν τα πιτογυρα να το θυμασαι πως εσυ εριξες την ιδεα  :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_p

> ε καλα, το 5g θα μας φαει δηλαδη? ολα αυτα τα χημικα στον αερα και μεσα στα φαγητα που εχουν αμεση δραση τι ειναι δηλαδη? γιατι δεν μιλα κανεις για αυτα και ολοι τα βαλανε με το 5g



Με αυτή τη λογική δεν θα συζητηθεί ποτέ κάτι γιατί πάντα κάποιος θα προτιμά να συζητηθεί κάτι άλλο.
Συναντάται συχνά βέβαια, σταματά ο τροχονόμος κάποιον που περνά με κόκκινο και αυτός τον ρωτά γιατί δεν σταματά κάποιον άλλο που έκανε μία άλλη παράβαση.

----------


## Panoss

> *Βιολογικές και παθολογικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας 2,45 GHz στα κύτταρα, τη γονιμότητα, τον εγκέφαλο και τη συμπεριφορά.**Αρχικό Περίληψη* _Σκοπός:_  Το άρθρο αυτό αποτελεί συστηματική ανασκόπηση μελετών σχετικά με τις  επιπτώσεις της μη ιοντίζουσας ακτινοβολίας στη συχνότητα 2,45 GHz (2450  MHz), η οποία χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως σε εφαρμογές WLAN / Wi-Fi (ασύρματο  τοπικό δίκτυο) και φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.  Τα νεότερα πρότυπα WLAN χρησιμοποιούν επίσης τα εύρη συχνοτήτων των 5 GHz, 6 GHz και 60 GHz.   Το WLAN, το οποίο αναφέρεται γενικά σε αυτήν την αναθεώρηση και ως  Wi-Fi, έχει γίνει η τεχνολογία της επιλογής για πολλές ασύρματες  εφαρμογές, επειδή οι πάροχοι δεν χρειάζονται άδεια, καθιστώντας την  υπηρεσία δωρεάν για τους χρήστες.   Για την ικανοποίηση της επιθυμίας των χρηστών να είναι συνεχώς  συνδεδεμένοι στο διαδίκτυο, όλο και περισσότερες κεραίες WLAN (σημεία  πρόσβασης, femtocells, δρομολογητές) που εκπέμπουν παλμικές ακτινοβολίες  2,45 GHz εγκαθίστανται σε βιβλιοθήκες, νοσοκομεία, ξενοδοχεία,  αεροδρόμια, σιδηροδρομικούς σταθμούς, εμπορικά κέντρα, , καθώς και σε  λεωφορεία, μετρό και επιβατικά τρένα.  Οι κονσόλες Wi-Fi χρησιμοποιούνται για την αναπαραγωγή παιχνιδιών.  Οι συσκευές γραφείου και οικιακής χρήσης είναι επίσης εξοπλισμένες με κεραίες Wi-Fi.  Οι οικιακοί δρομολογητές περιέχουν συχνά δύο πομπούς Wi-Fi.   Στο πλαίσιο της πρωτοβουλίας ψηφιακής μάθησης, η γερμανική διάσκεψη των  υπουργών Παιδείας αποφάσισε να παρέχει σε όλα τα σχολεία δίκτυα Wi-Fi.   Η εκτεταμένη έρευνα σχετικά με τους κινδύνους για την υγεία από την  ακτινοβολία Wi-Fi γενικά δεν εξετάζεται από τους υπεύθυνους χάραξης  πολιτικής ή από τη δημόσια συζήτηση. 
> _Μέθοδος:_  Για αυτήν την ανασκόπηση, κυρίως οι βάσεις δεδομένων LIVIVO (ZBMED) και  PubMed αναζητήθηκαν για μελέτες χωρίς περιορισμό του εύρους ημερομηνιών  δημοσίευσης.  Οι επιλεγμένες μελέτες έχουν όλες δημοσιευθεί σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά. 
> _Αποτέλεσμα:_  Αναλύθηκαν περισσότερες από 100 μελέτες σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία 2,45  GHz, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες διαπίστωσαν αλλαγές σε σύγκριση με  τις ομάδες ελέγχου σε επίπεδα χαμηλότερα από τις κατευθυντήριες γραμμές  ασφαλείας της Διεθνούς Επιτροπής Προστασίας από τις Μη Ιονίζουσες  Ακτινοβολίες (ICNIRP) (εκδίδονται ως όρια έκθεσης του 26ου Ομοσπονδιακό  Διάταγμα Ελέγχου της Ρύπανσης (BImSchV) στη Γερμανία).   Οι διαθέσιμες μελέτες καταδεικνύουν βλάβες στο αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα,  επιπτώσεις στην λειτουργία του ΕΗΕ και του εγκεφάλου, καθώς και  επιπτώσεις στην καρδιά, το ήπαρ, τον θυρεοειδή, την έκφραση γονιδίων,  τον κυτταρικό κύκλο, τις κυτταρικές μεμβράνες, τα βακτηρίδια και τα  φυτά.  Ως μηχανισμός δράσης, πολλές μελέτες αναγνωρίζουν το οξειδωτικό στρες.  Οι ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες στη μάθηση, τη μνήμη, την προσοχή και τη συμπεριφορά είναι το αποτέλεσμα κυτταροτοξικών επιδράσεων. 
> _Συμπεράσματα:_  Με βάση το εκτεταμένο φάσμα της έρευνας και τις δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις  στην υγεία που έχουν αποδειχθεί στις περισσότερες μελέτες, συνιστάται να  λαμβάνονται μέτρα για την ελαχιστοποίηση της έκθεσης σε ακτινοβολία RF  σύμφωνα με τις επίσημες συστάσεις.  Πρέπει να δοθεί προτεραιότητα στις ενσύρματες λύσεις.   Τα τρέχοντα όρια έκθεσης και οι τιμές SAR δεν προστατεύουν από τους  κινδύνους για την υγεία που συνδέονται με την ακτινοβολία Wi-Fi.   Οι δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις στη μάθηση, την προσοχή και τη συμπεριφορά  χρησιμεύουν ως βάση για τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα όλων των ηλικιακών  ομάδων να εγκαταλείψουν τη χρήση εφαρμογών Wi-Fi.  Λόγω κυτταροτοξικών επιδράσεων, οι τεχνολογίες Wi-Fi δεν είναι κατάλληλες για νοσοκομεία και τηλεϊατρική.   Οι τεχνολογίες Wi-Fi δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται σε υπνοδωμάτια,  χώρους εργασίας, κοινόχρηστους χώρους, χώρους νοσοκομείων, αίθουσες  διδασκαλίας, αίθουσες διδασκαλίας και δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες.   Οι πιθανοί κίνδυνοι που συνδέονται με την ακτινοβολία Wi-Fi θα  μπορούσαν να αποφευχθούν με τη δοκιμή εναλλακτικών τεχνολογιών σε άλλες  ζώνες συχνοτήτων όπως οπτικές τεχνολογίες VLC / Li-Fi (επικοινωνία  ορατού φωτός).   Όταν το Wi-Fi δεν μπορεί να αποφευχθεί ως λύση μετάβασης, πρέπει να  εφαρμοστεί η αρχή ALARA: καμία συνεχής μετάδοση, αντί για δίκτυα Wi-Fi  που μπορούν να απενεργοποιηθούν και διαθέτουν δυναμική διαχείριση  ενέργειας. 
> *Λέξεις κλειδιά:*  RF ακτινοβολία |  ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία (EMF)  παλμικά μικροκύματα |  Παλμός 10 Hz |  WLAN |  Wi-Fi |  2,45 GHz  κυτταρική βλάβη 
> 
>   Πηγή: umwelt β’ medizin β’ gesellschaft, 1/2018



Μετάφραση (Google translate) από: https://www.emfdata.org/en/studies/detail?id=439

----------

mikemtb (09-12-19)

----------


## kioan

Ολόκληρη η επιστολή του κ. Μέτση προς τον Δήμαρχο και Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο Καλαμάτας, υπάρχει εδώ: https://www.eleftheriaonline.gr/loca...i-tin-kalamata


Απόστασμα από το άρθρο "Θεόδωρος Μέτσης: Ποιός είναι ο δημιουργός του "αντί 5G" κινήματος και της διακοπής του Προγράμματος "Smart Cities" στην Καλαμάτα":





> Ο Δρ. Θεόδωρος Π. Μέτσης έλαβε το Διδακτορικό του δίπλωμα το 1973 από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Μάντσεστερ του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου και πτυχίο από το ίδιο Πανεπιστήμιο το 1970. Αποφοίτησε νωρίτερα από το Hertfordshire University του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου το 1969. Εργάστηκε σε διάφορες υψηλές θέσεις στη Γαλλία, Το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, την Ελλάδα και τη Μέση Ανατολή από το 1969.
> 
> Ο Δρ. Θεόδωρος Μέτσης, Μηχανικός - Ηλεκτρολόγος, Περιβαλλοντικός Μηχανικός, έχει εμπειρία στην εφαρμογή συνεργιών ευρέος φάσματος δεξιοτήτων, ιδεών και λύσεων που επιτυγχάνουν βιώσιμα αποτελέσματα. Στόχος του είναι να μεταρρυθμίσει τα κτίρια με τεχνολογία αιχμής σε συνθήκες «υγιούς κτιρίου», φέρνοντας ενεργά, παθητικά και υγιεινά συστατικά σε λειτουργική αρμονία. 
> Ειδικά πεδία ενδιαφέροντος είναι τα κτίρια με χαμηλό EMR και μειωμένη "βρώμικη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια" που οδηγεί σε ένα "ασφαλές - υγιές σπίτι" και χωρίς ραδιενέργεια. Ασχολείται με ειδικές εκπαιδευτικές και εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες σε σχέση με την έκθεση στην ανθρώπινη υγεία τόσο στον ελεύθερο χρόνο όσο και στην εργασία. Ο συγγραφέας του βιβλίου "Η ακτινοβολία της τεχνολογίας" ISBN 978-960-93-7807-9 / 2016 μόλις ολοκλήρωσε ένα νέο βιβλίο με τον τίτλο "Παίζοντας παιχνίδια με την υγεία σας" που εκδόθηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 2018






Ο κ. Μέτσης αναρτά συχνά διάφορες σχετικές ειδήσεις στην προσωπική του σελίδα στο Facebook, θα βρείτε μέχρι και παραπομπές σε άρθρα (archived εδώ) τα οποία μεταφέρουν τις δηλώσεις του ιδίου και τις εμπλουτίζουν με ωραιότατες φωτογραφίες-hoaxes σχετικά με την κοπή δέντρων επειδή παρεμποδίζουν την εξάπλωση του 5G σαν την παρακάτω  :Lol: 

 *Spoiler:*          




(Παρεμπιπτόντως αυτά τα hoaxes έχουν καταρριφθεί από παλιά και συνήθως οι φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν προέρχονται από αναπλάσεις πλατειών κλπ)

----------

nick1974 (11-12-19)

----------


## nick1974

> ...



Δηλαδη new age παπαρολογος 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

Διαδώστε πριν το κατεβάσουν

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...Aniw&__tn__=-R

----------


## leosedf

https://imgur.com/a/3wH8WCm

----------


## lepouras

γιατί το κοινό χαρακτηριστικό τον γιδιών είναι να γράφουν με κεφαλαία?   :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν έχεις βγάλει δημοτικό το παίζεις αρχαίος Έλληνας σαν τους Σωρραίους.

----------


## Sthol

Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει λίγο το θέμα, και χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός σε καμία περίπτωση, μου γεννάται η εξής απορία.
Η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία  ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο στην επιφάνεια της γης πόσο είναι; Και αντίστοιχα πόσο είναι και μία κεραίας 5g?
Έστω ότι έχουν την ίδι ακτινοβολία ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο, λόγω της μεγαλύτερης συχνότητας της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας, αυτό δεν την κάνει περισσότερο επικίνδυνη;
Θα πει κάποιος, ότι δεν είμαστε όλη μέρα στον ήλιο βέβαια, αλλά αντίστοιχα φαντάζομαι οι κεραίες 5G δεν εκπέμπουν το ίδιο όλο το 24ώρο. 

Διορθώστε με παρακαλώ αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## leosedf

> Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει λίγο το θέμα, και χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός σε καμία περίπτωση, μου γεννάται η εξής απορία.
> Η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία  ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο στην επιφάνεια της γης πόσο είναι; Και αντίστοιχα πόσο είναι και μία κεραίας 5g?
> Έστω ότι έχουν την ίδι ακτινοβολία ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο, λόγω της μεγαλύτερης συχνότητας της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας, αυτό δεν την κάνει περισσότερο επικίνδυνη;
> Θα πει κάποιος, ότι δεν είμαστε όλη μέρα στον ήλιο βέβαια, αλλά αντίστοιχα φαντάζομαι οι κεραίες 5G δεν εκπέμπουν το ίδιο όλο το 24ώρο. 
> 
> Διορθώστε με παρακαλώ αν κάνω λάθος.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunlight  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

και αυτό που σου έβαλε ο Κωνσταντίνος είναι ο μέσος όρος σε όλη την επιφάνεια της γης. αλλιώς σε μια κανονική ηλιόλουστη μέρα η ενέργεια είναι περίπου από όσο θυμάμαι  1000W ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο. οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση. οι κεραίες πλέον και με την εξέλιξη που έχουν(τα μηχανήματα) είναι μερικά βατ

----------


## vasilllis

> Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει λίγο το θέμα, και χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός σε καμία περίπτωση, μου γεννάται η εξής απορία.
> Η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία  ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο στην επιφάνεια της γης πόσο είναι; Και αντίστοιχα πόσο είναι και μία κεραίας 5g?
> Έστω ότι έχουν την ίδι ακτινοβολία ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο, λόγω της μεγαλύτερης συχνότητας της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας, αυτό δεν την κάνει περισσότερο επικίνδυνη;
> Θα πει κάποιος, ότι δεν είμαστε όλη μέρα στον ήλιο βέβαια, αλλά αντίστοιχα φαντάζομαι οι κεραίες 5G δεν εκπέμπουν το ίδιο όλο το 24ώρο. 
> 
> Διορθώστε με παρακαλώ αν κάνω λάθος.



δεν είναι ίδια αλλά και ίδια να είναι δεν εκπέμπει όλη τη ισχύ στην επικίνδυνη ζώνη.
επίσης ο ήλιος είναι κάτι "φυσικό" .η φύση φροντίζει για εμάς (βλ.οζον) και που δεν γίνεται σε κανένα g

----------


## leosedf

Μα μετά το Όζον είναι το 1kW...
Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις το 1 κιλοβάττ με τα μικροβάττ

----------


## kioan

Ενδιαφέρον άκουσμα (podcast): 
*5G: Welcome to the Revolution? by SCIENCE VS*

Και το πλήρες κείμενο του podcast με τα links προς όλα τα επιστημονικά papers που αναφέρονται σε αυτό, θα το βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## fm344

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα.υπομονη και κουραγιο.
Αυτες τις ημερες,ακουγονται,δημοσιευονται πολλα,για τον κορονοιο,βιντεο ανεβαινουν με μυστικες συναντησεις ,αποψεις κλπ,που τα συσχετιζουν με το δυκτιο 5G!
Αρκετοι βγαινουν,σχετκοι λιγο,πολυ  ως και ασχετοι,αναρτουν την αποψη τους.
Ακομα και αυτοι που θελουν να μεινουμε ,στην εποχη των σπηλαιων,να επικοινωνουμε με σηματα καπνου!αλλα εχουν κινητα,υπολογιστες τελευταιας τεχνολογιας!!!!!
Το ερωτημα μου,ειναιαν μπορει καπιος να μου πει,σε ενα σπιτι που ζει μια κατα μεσο ορο τριμελης οικογενοια,με τρια κινητα,υπολογιστες,ιντερνικη τηλεοραση,κλειστο κυκλωμα παρακολουθησης,δορυφωρικη,συσκευες bluetouth,ποση ακτινοβολεια εχει;
Ειχα εναν καταλογο,που ελεγεκατα συσκευη,ποση ακτινοβολια εκμπεμπει μια συσκευη,αλλα δεν ον βρησκω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.newmoney.gr/roh/palmos-o...a-tis-evropis/

----------

